# How To Find A Lumpy?



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

I have just signed up to these fascinating fora in order initially to ask for a web address to buy a "Lumpy" for my black Speedbird II (from Timefactors). On page 6 of this O&W Forum, there is a post with a superb photo of an MP military auto with a Lumpy. The member (quoll) mentions that JasonM directed him to the website to get these bracelets. I can't find a strap with which I am happy with the Speedbird II (which is very similar to the MP). I've tried NATOs, leather, and mesh, and still not happy (NATOs come closest)! Could either quoll or JasonM kindly give me the web link? Thank you in anticipation.

An aside .. I am severely tempted to buy an M6 sapphire from RLT at present - just trying to justify (to myself, not others that is!) the expense against other better family uses for the money! I mean - how can one, (as a responsible familyman) justify having more than one expensive watch (the Speedbird II is my first and only good watch)? And furthermore, what would one do with the one not being worn - after all, the autos need to keep ticking in order to stay well lubricated, don't they? In the meantime, I live in hope that I shall find a bracelet that makes me really appreciate the Speedbird.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello Stuart & welcome









Quick, get bidding  200048429827

Just a thought, I currently favour a two-piece canvas on my SpeedbirdII:










I think a black or khaki would look good on the black dial version









Cheers


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

dapper said:


> Hello Stuart & welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Do a search for the seller "Watchadoo" on eBay. They're based in Australia and are the only outlet I know of for "lumpy" bracelets. You'll see them described as "18mm Heavy Steel Watch Divers Brushed Bracelet Band N*R". They also offer them with 20mm, 22mm and 24mm end pieces, although I think the bracelet itself is a standard width. Links can be removed to size it by taking out pins.

I put in a bid on an 18mm one for my RLT29 a couple of weeks ago. Although I was outbid by the end of the auction, I received a "second chance offer" to buy it at the price I had bid ($30) as they had more than one available, so the total cost including shipping came to less than Â£20. They are very solid and heavy, and I can thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stuart said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Stuart & welcome
> ...


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

Quick, get bidding  200048429827

Alan - thank you. Your SBII looks good in that strap.

What's the bidding ref about - didn't get that!?

Stuart


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Sorry, don't mean to be silly, but how do I find that auction from those numbers?


Just paste it into the search box on eBay.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Quick, get bidding  200048429827
> 
> Alan - thank you. Your SBII looks good in that strap.
> 
> ...


It's the Lumpy you wanted!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome Stuart. We probably all asked ourselves the 'what's the point having more than one good watch?' question once, but it was so long ago I can't remember!







Now it is more like 'how can I excuse yet another one?' and we always find a way...

The lumpy in the eBay auction mentioned is an all-brushed one. Very nice (I have a 20 mm one) but not quite the same as the one in my picture, which is a mixed brushed/polished one with slightly different links. He also does all-polished and sandblasted models.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

This auction - 200049932389 - is for the combo polished/brushed model.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Stuart,

I purchased a M6 with sapphire from Roy a month or two ago. I have it on right now, it's tough to get it away from me. I think it's just the nicest looking out of the range, just my opinion. At some point I'll look to replace the bracelet, and maybe remove the cyclops, if I can spare the cash.

Thanks to Roy







it keeps great time, it's within 2 seconds per day but usually dead on with a combination of wear and rest.

Justifying another watch. Hoo-boy. Ask Mach for tips... I just bought it. The wife goes to candle parties, jewellry parties, etc. and spends $100/per, so I bought a watch.

I keep mine in a watch-winder. It has 2 double rotators and room for six other watches. Now the problem is I will have 2 quartz and 7 autos in the box. Which ones get the turntable???

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> Justifying another watch. Hoo-boy. Ask Mach for tips...
> 
> Martin


Moi?, I`m no longer married









I don`t have to justify my watches to anyone


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

Stuart said:


> And furthermore, what would one do with the one not being worn - after all, the autos need to keep ticking in order to stay well lubricated, don't they? In the meantime, I live in hope that I shall find a bracelet that makes me really appreciate the Speedbird.


Just make sure the autos get a decent shake up once a day - I just give the whole box a few gentle swings before bed. Have you considered a medium-mesh on the Speedbird or a flieger?


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, friends (seems strange not knowing whom one is actually writing to!).

I'll bid on watchadoo, and try to post a photo if I get it.

The advice re buying another and the conscience warranted a good laugh!

If I get another it will be an M6 from Roy, and I shall go for the swing once a day routine for now instead of a watch-winder.

I VERY nearly bought (from the Japanese dealer mentioned in the review) the watch featured in the following link. I really loved the looks of it. I didn't only because it has a mineral crystal and it has to be sent to Japan for service or crystal replacement (and I can't stand scratched dials). Nobody around here seems to know or buy this brand. Why, I do not know? See http://www.manthanein.com/orient_express/WZ0091ER/

Stuart


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Just a quick word.. The pukka "lumpy" with 18mm end pieces will not fit a Speedbird - I know cos I've tried. The bracelet is basically a 20mm lumpy with an 18mm end piece and the spring bar holes on the SB are positioned such that the bracelet won't actually connect to the watch due to the bracelet tapering out to 20mm. Bummer but there we are









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart said:


> I VERY nearly bought (from the Japanese dealer mentioned in the review) the watch featured in the following link. I really loved the looks of it. I didn't only because it has a mineral crystal and it has to be sent to Japan for service or crystal replacement (and I can't stand scratched dials). Nobody around here seems to know or buy this brand. Why, I do not know? See http://www.manthanein.com/orient_express/WZ0091ER/
> 
> Stuart


I`ve seen that review before and have been considering buying an Orient Star for sometime, oh well maybe one day


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

r1ch said:


> Just a quick word.. The pukka "lumpy" with 18mm end pieces will not fit a Speedbird - I know cos I've tried. The bracelet is basically a 20mm lumpy with an 18mm end piece and the spring bar holes on the SB are positioned such that the bracelet won't actually connect to the watch due to the bracelet tapering out to 20mm. Bummer but there we are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this warning - how disappointing. Can I ask you to have a look at ebay item no. 200049932389 and say if your comment would apply to that particular item (is this the pukka lumpy you refer to)?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Stuart, this isn't a lumpy as we know it. However I'm not to sure that this will still fit, you might want to contact the seller with some measurements


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Many thanks for this warning - how disappointing. Can I ask you to have a look at ebay item no. 200049932389 and say if your comment would apply to that particular item (is this the pukka lumpy you refer to)?

That should fly







Its 18mm end pieces and the bracelet appears to be 18mm thereafter, tapering a bit perhaps. I was wondering about one of these for my SB as well after the abortive attempt with the lumpy. I think this strap looks to be a combo of brushed and polished links. Isn't it the one in quolls picture? - very nice it is too. If you get one and fit it to your SB it'd be good if you could snap a picture and stick it up here









That one isn't a "lumpy" as we know and love them, item #200051220071 is however. You can see from the 4th picture down that its only the end piece that is 18mm - the rest of the strap is standard 20mm. Because the holes are drilled quite high into the lugs on a SB, the "sudden" increase to 20mm prevents the bracelet going between the lugs and fitting. They do however fit a treat on Roys RLTag though I believe..









Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Many thanks for this warning - how disappointing. Can I ask you to have a look at ebay item no. 200049932389 and say if your comment would apply to that particular item (is this the pukka lumpy you refer to)?


Stuart - that is the watchadoo auction I pointed you to I think? It is the one in my photo of the O&W. It fits the O&W MP case without any dificulty and I have also tried it on a similarly-cased watch, but I have not specifically tried it on a Speedbird. It is 18mm throughout, so shouldn't have any problem of 'snagging' the case lugs.The link shape is not the same as the other 'normal' lumpy, but it is just as heavy and well-built. It is also just about the only all-18 mm heavy bracelet I have found.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

"..... It is *18mm throughout*, so shouldn't have any problem of 'snagging' the case lugs.The link shape is not the same as the other 'normal' lumpy, but it is just as heavy and well-built. It is also just about the only *all-18 mm * heavy bracelet I have found......."

Thats interesting to know quoll. TBH thats my biggest niggle with 18mm lug watches - most bracelets or straps taper by a couple of mm to the clasp. 16mm clasps just feel a bit girly to me somehow 

I might well give one of these a go then as other than this issue I really like my SB.

Thanks for the info









Rich


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad I could help. Here is the same bracelet on a similar watch (one of Roy's 'Swiss Military Style' automatics):










I do prefer this style of watch on leather though...


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

quoll said:


> Glad I could help. Here is the same bracelet on a similar watch (one of Roy's 'Swiss Military Style' automatics):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rich and Quoll

Thank you for your interest and good advice. But - why does the brushed/shiny combo lumpy look so much  better on quoll's MP than on his "Swiss military type" I wonder? The latter is virtually identical to the SB.

Stuart


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Hi Rich and Quoll
> 
> Thank you for your interest and good advice. But - why does the brushed/shiny combo lumpy look so much  better on quoll's MP than on his "Swiss military type" I wonder? The latter is virtually identical to the SB.
> 
> Stuart


Stuart - it may be significant that I actually have it on neither at the moment. I raeally do think this style of watch looks better on aviator style leather or maybe canvas. Which is an excuse to post more pics.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Quoll love that last one


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

quoll said:


> Stuart said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rich and Quoll
> ...


Well obviously I`m not going to agree about the leather but canvas really does suit them well









*SMS01 (JLC MkXI replica), ETA 2801-2, 17 Jewels*










* O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*










*RLT69 Special, No.007/100, ETA 2801-2 17Jewels.*


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart said:


> > Well obviously I`m not going to agree about the leather but canvas really does suit them well
> 
> 
> Yes - looks very good on that khaki canvas - but where from? Can't find an internet seller.


Check out Ebay item No. 320021129153


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

Can anybody tell me how to post a photo from my PC to this forum? The posting options only allow a link to a photo on a URL. If so I will put up a picture of the SBII with the "combo lumpy" referred to above. Thanks. Stuart


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

how to post a piccy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stuart said:


> Can anybody tell me how to post a photo from my PC to this forum?


you cannot do this. You need to upload them and link to them , follow Jason's link, photobucket seems the most popular.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

Here it is - SBII on watchadoo's brushed/shiny combo lumpy - I quite like it!

Thanks to the several people here who helped with photo loading advice and also steered me to the place to get this bracelet.

Stuart


----------



## Stuart (Nov 21, 2006)

Having seen the watchadoo bracelet above, can anyone comment on the comparable quality and suitability of the "Hadley Roma Breitling Pilot style" bracelet.

Link deleted

Does this look even better?


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Having seen the watchadoo bracelet above, can anyone comment on the comparable quality and suitability of the "Hadley Roma Breitling Pilot style" bracelet half-way down the page on the following link? [/link deleted/]Breitling style bracelet
> 
> Does this look even better?


I've got a Hadley Roma Oyster and I would say it is roughly comparable in quality to a watchadoo lumpy or to Roy's Oyster. As to the styling; it may be a bit busy for the plain SB case, or maybe not. I wear my RLT-69 on a 18mm watchadoo brushed all over (courtesy of a dremel bit from Jason) and it looks very smart

-- Tim / RLT-69


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Here it is - SBII on watchadoo's brushed/shiny combo lumpy - I quite like it!
> 
> Thanks to the several people here who helped with photo loading advice and also steered me to the place to get this bracelet.
> 
> Stuart


That looks good Stuart - better than on the SMS I posted ( the second pic).







Must be the lack of the green lume colour on the dial that makes the difference.


----------

